# Chat via Debian Server: Lohnt sich so etwas? Wenn ja, was? IRC? Jabber? Was anderes?



## K3n$! (3. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich würde gern mal eine Alternative zum Facebook Chat, Whatsapp und co. testen. 
Ich habe einen kleinen Debian Server bei mir daheim und auf dem würde ich gern ein Programm
für den Chat laufen lassen. 

Dazu habe ich aber einige Fragen:

1. Lohnt sich eine Alternative zu den großen?
2. Wenn ja, was nimmt man?
3. Wie genau wird das umgesetzt?
> Ich würde dann dort gern alles über meinen Server laufen lassen. 
Hier ist mir wichtig, dass alles verschlüsselt übertragen wird. Außerdem soll es einfach für andere
Benutzer zugänglich sein, also ein Webfrontend wäre schön. 
Wenn man das ganze dann noch von seinem Smartphone bedienen könnte, wäre das natürlich super.

Ich habe von dem Thema wenig Ahnung. Ich habe die oben genannten Begriffe schon mal gehört,
aber ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir hier weiterhelfen. 


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## rabe08 (3. Mai 2014)

Prosody sollte das einfachste sein, such einfach nach Tutorials für das Aufsetzen.


----------



## K3n$! (3. Mai 2014)

Ja, das ist mir gerade bei meiner Recherche auch aufgefallen. 
Es wird also auf Jabber/XMPP hinauslaufen. 

Wo liegt der Unterschied zu ejabberd oder openfire?
Was ist das beste von den dreien? 

Läuft dort alles über meinen Server?
Gibt es dort einen Webchat?


----------



## DKK007 (3. Mai 2014)

Wenn das ganze über eine Webseite laufen soll, wird es natürlich mit der Verschlüsselung schwerer. Ich würde XMPP empfehlen, da das Protokoll schon sehr lange im Einsatz ist und daher sowohl auf Sicherheitslücken untersucht wurde und von vielen Clients unterstützt wird. Z.B ist in den meisten Linux-Distributionen ein Client wie Pidgin vorinstalliert.


----------



## K3n$! (3. Mai 2014)

Gibt es für XMPP keine Webschnittstelle?

Edit: Das scheint mir dafür passend:

https://conversejs.org/


----------



## DKK007 (3. Mai 2014)

Wozu brauchst du eine Webschnittstelle? Die Leute mit denen du chatten willst können sich doch auch einen der unzähligen Clients installieren. Die Schlüssel für sichere Chats sollte man eh persönlich austauschen.


----------



## K3n$! (3. Mai 2014)

Es sollte so einfach wie möglich sein. 
Aber das Webinterface ist jetzt auch erstmal zweirangig.

Ich hab jetzt prosody installiert, aber via Xabber bekomme ich auf meinem Android Smartphone noch keine Verbindung aufgebaut.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Mai 2014)

Wie verbindest du dich den zum Server, über Internet oder direkt über den Router?


----------



## K3n$! (4. Mai 2014)

Via Internet. Habe auch beides probiert, also einmal via UMTS und einmal via WLAN.
Dürfte wohl eher noch an der fehlerhaften cfg liegen.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2014)

Kannst du den Server anpingen? Funktioniert die Portweiterleitung im Router?


----------



## K3n$! (4. Mai 2014)

Wie pinge ich denn den Server vom Smartphone aus an? 
Die Weiterleitung sollte eigentlich funktionieren, bei TS3 gibts auch keine Probleme damit. 
Port 5222 ist das oder? Ob TCP oder UDP konnte ich leider nicht herausfinden.


----------



## Gary94 (4. Mai 2014)

Chats sind doch immer TCP oder? Weil bei UDP fehlt ja die Fehlerbehandlung.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2014)

Versuch einfach mal den Server von einem anderen Rechner aus anzupingen. Um ihn von außen zu erreichen, brauchst du eine feste IP per DynDNS o.ä.


----------



## K3n$! (4. Mai 2014)

Ja, das ist doch schon alles eingerichtet 
Auf dem Server läuft unter anderem ein TS3 Server, der wunderbar von anderen Nutzern außerhalb meines Netzwerks benutzt werden kann. 

Wie schon geschrieben, das liegt wohl einfach nur an der cfg, die ich noch richtig einrichten muss. 
Evtl. ist die Benutzerkonfiguration für prosody auch noch nicht richtig.


Edit: Hab nochmal alles deinstalliert und neu installiert. Diesmal aber mit den Dateien direkt von prosody. 
Außerdem hab ich die Konfig nochmal neugemacht. Jetzt funktionierts.

Weiß jemand, worauf ich bei der Sicherheit achten muss?
Brauche ich z.B. einen Admin Account? 
Gibt es einen Schutz, dass sich nicht übermäßig viele Leute am Server anmelden können ?


Jetzt wäre natürlich die Webumsetzung super, damit man nicht extra ein Programm auf dem PC installieren muss.


Edit#2: Kann mir vielleicht jemand erklären, wie ich z.B. den Candy Chat zum laufen bekomme?
> https://candy-chat.github.io/candy/

Speziell hängt es bei mir beim Thema httpd und dem generellen Aufbau. 
Ich möchte einfach ein Webseite haben, die einfach via https://meinedomain.de/chat aufrufbar ist. 
Dort soll man sich dann mit seinen Login Daten anmelden können und quasi einfach ein Chat Fenster in der Mitte haben.


----------



## Jimini (18. Mai 2014)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, worauf ich bei der Sicherheit achten muss?
> Brauche ich z.B. einen Admin Account?


Du brauchst auf jeden Fall einen Admin-Account, um Accounts bequem verwalten zu können. Klar, man kann dann auch direkt in der DB rumfriemeln, aber das ist nicht ganz so sauber und bequem 



> Gibt es einen Schutz, dass sich nicht übermäßig viele Leute am Server anmelden können ?


Zumindest ejabberd bietet meines Wissens entsprechende Parameter und eine Benachrichtigung an - sowas sollte es auch bei Prosody geben. Ich bekomme immer eine Chatnachricht vom Server, wenn sich jemand neues registriert.

MfG Jimini


----------



## K3n$! (18. Mai 2014)

Ich hab das ganze jetzt erstmal auf Eis gelegt, da die Nachfrage doch eher dürftig ist und ich auch kaum Zeit habe, mich darum zu kümmern. 
Danke aber trotzdem für dein Antwort


----------

